# Directv remote code for TCL Roku TV



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm starting a separate thread to make this information easier to find.



make guy said:


> I just purchased a TCL Roku TV 43S425, used with a 10-year-old HR-24. I don't know the DTV remote number (it's worn off the remote face) but the remote does not contain codes to control this tv, after going through the whole search effort and trying the codes listed so far in this thread. What more recent remote number(s), if any, do I need to purchase? Would prefer if possible the old white large rectangle style so my wife would not have to learn the newer peanut style.


Thanks to Edmund, our resident remote expert, I've got the answer, so here's the skinny for anybody else looking for it.

The code to control a current TCL Roku TV using a Directv remote is 10463. It works with an RC66RX, don't know about earlier models.

I had tried this code before and thought it didn't work. It turns out this controls just about everything EXCEPT the volume. Since Dtv has you press the volume to see if a code works I didn't realize it "took". But with the remote in TV mode, at least some other controls seem to work as expected.

The Roku HOME button is mapped to the DTV MENU button.

The DTV "TV Input" button does nothing, as the Roku TV has no Input button. Inputs are changed on the Roku TV's HOME screen with the remote in TV mode by using the focus movement keys to highlight the input icons and pressing OK.

Edit per later post: But aside from no volume control the other problem I've found is I can't move the TCL Roku tv's focus up or down, only left and right.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> I'm starting a separate thread to make this information easier to find.
> 
> Thanks to Edmund, our resident remote expert, I've got the answer, so here's the skinny for anybody else looking for it.
> 
> ...


So, you can't control the volume?

Rich


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

i have the RC 738 backlit remotes and on the TCL set in the bedroom i can control the volume but it can't switch inputs on the DTV remote. that's ok there's google home hub for that


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Rich said:


> So, you can't control the volume?
> 
> Rich


Your reading comprehension is excellent.

Since then I've also discovered that I can't move the focus (no actual cursor on a Roku screen) up and down. Up & Left keys move right, Down & Left keys move left. This is with two different RC66RX remotes.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> Your reading comprehension is excellent.
> 
> Since then I've also discovered that I can't move the focus (no actual cursor on a Roku screen) up and down. Up & Left keys move right, Down & Left keys move left. This is with two different RC66RX remotes.


I think your problem can be easily fixed, the volume problem. Read thru this thread: remote codes, the answer is there if your reading comprehension...

Rich


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Rich said:


> I think your problem can be easily fixed, the volume problem. Read thru this thread: remote codes, the answer is there if your reading comprehension...
> 
> Rich


No, I don't think so. I was already present in that thread, in fact my quote with which I started this thread is from that one. I gave up on the old remote of unknown model and have been working with RX66. Nothing in that other thread has worked for me with the RX66 remote, even after a complete factory reset on the remote.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> No, I don't think so. I was already present in that thread, in fact my quote with which I started this thread is from that one. I gave up on the old remote of unknown model and have been working with RX66. Nothing in that other thread has worked for me with the RX66 remote, even after a complete factory reset on the remote.


I had the same problem you're having and it was resolved by the info in that thread. I'm using the 66 remote.

Rich


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Rich said:


> I had the same problem you're having and it was resolved by the info in that thread. I'm using the 66 remote.
> 
> Rich


As I read your problem in the other thread, you could only control the AV volume when the remote switch was set to AV1, but couldn't get it to punch through to work when the remote was switched to DTV. 

MY problem is that I cannot get it to control the TCL TV volume AT ALL, even when the remote switch is in the TV position. If I could just get it to do that I could live with it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

makaiguy said:


> As I read your problem in the other thread, you could only control the AV volume when the remote switch was set to AV1, but couldn't get it to punch through to work when the remote was switched to DTV.
> 
> MY problem is that I cannot get it to control the TCL TV volume AT ALL, even when the remote switch is in the TV position. If I could just get it to do that I could live with it.


TCL is made by several actual manufacturers. RCA is 1 of them.
Try these codes: RCA 11447, *12434*, 12746, 12932, 12187, 10093, 10047, 10051, 11661
The red code is also a TCL code number for DirecTV remotes.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> TCL is made by several actual manufacturers. RCA is 1 of them.
> Try these codes: RCA 11447, *12434*, 12746, 12932, 12187, 10093, 10047, 10051, 11661
> The red code is also a TCL code number for DirecTV remotes.


Thanks, Jimmy, I'll give them a try next time my wife isn't using the tv, but I'm no real hopeful. This is not a "plain" TCL, but is a Roku TV by TCL which supposedly have a common IR code set.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> Thanks, Jimmy, I'll give them a try next time my wife isn't using the tv, but I'm no real hopeful. This is not a "plain" TCL, but is a Roku TV by TCL which supposedly have a common IR code set.


As anticipated none of these control my TCL Roku. Thanks for trying to help, though.

I've thrown in the towel and ordered a 3rd party universal learning remote.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> As I read your problem in the other thread, you could only control the AV volume when the remote switch was set to AV1, but couldn't get it to punch through to work when the remote was switched to DTV.
> 
> *MY problem is that I cannot get it to control the TCL TV volume AT ALL, even when the remote switch is in the TV position. If I could just get it to do that I could live with it.*


That's what I was looking for, if you could change the volume when in AV1 the punch through thing would work. I've never run into a situation such as yours.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> TCL is made by several actual manufacturers. RCA is 1 of them.
> Try these codes: RCA 11447, *12434*, 12746, 12932, 12187, 10093, 10047, 10051, 11661
> The red code is also a TCL code number for DirecTV remotes.


His problem is different from the problem I had. I was getting the correct codes but had to do the punch thru thing to get the remote to work correctly, he's not even getting the codes when his remote searches. That's the part I don't understand.

Rich


----------

